

How to Give a Keynote - chadfowler
http://chadfowler.com/blog/2013/06/08/how-to-give-a-keynote/

======
joren
Great article. As an attendee I really love it when a conference starts and
ends with a keynote just like you described. Inspiring, not to specific and
fun. At the start of conference it is fun to set the tone and wake you up if
it is early. When the conference has multiple tracks I love it when the last
talk of the conference is the same for everybody, just to end together. That
talk should send you home with the energy to start doing something. Again not
to specific about something so you just reflect that on what you are doing
instead of what somebody else is doing.

As a conference organiser these thoughts help me make decisions on who I
invite to speak at the beginning and at the end of our conference. Maybe not
only who, but definitely the content of the talk. We ask our keynote speakers
to make it fun, inspiring and so far that always worked out for us and our
attendees.

As somebody who would like to start speaking at conference your ideas and
links really boosted that idea. Not that I want to start do keynotes, but I
think those rules and the link to the questions Kent Beck sums up.

By the way, really loved your talk at Nordic Ruby!

~~~
chadfowler
Thanks Joren! Great points about opening and closing. Conferences use the word
"Keynote" really loosely, but I think they're best when used to open and/or
close to set the context and mood for the event.

------
protomyth
Its fairly instructive to watch early Steve Jobs keynotes (say iMac and iPod)
to compare them with later keynotes. The things that change are really
interesting. I get the feeling reviewing them might make you change how you do
things. It needs to be adapted (of course), but the thought process is
interesting.

~~~
zschuessler
Could you give a synopsis of what you felt has changed?

I've been investing time into speaking but haven't seen many keynotes yet. I
would find your opinion very helpful, and any links you may have for direct
comparison more so.

~~~
protomyth
Most of the videos are available on youtube. I would say polish. The early
presentations have worse graphics (really weird fonts after you look at the
modern version), timing is off, and less mistakes. The difference between the
iMac / iPod and iPhone is pretty incredible.

------
inno88
I delivered an opening keynote earlier this week, probably my 10th. Fully
agree with the comments in the article, especially the comment about the
application of a story arc. I believe the keynote should set a tone that the
can serve as compliment or contrast to the talks and panels for the rest of
the conference. I'd rather set forth a unique framework or lens for viewing
the rest of the day/week vs. the presentation of a completely new set of data
points or theory. Importantly, the keynote should get the audience fired up
about the oncoming day's events. Its a unique opportunity to inspire.

~~~
chadfowler
Well said!

------
herge
I remember his first two keynotes, they were at CUSEC in 2006. They were
great. Still remember the line about "Yeah, jobs are moving to India, but they
are not the jobs you want" line.

~~~
chadfowler
Cool :)

------
locacorten
You can't give a good keynote if you gave only one conference talk before.

I think the article has a list of nice suggestions, but if you're asked to
give a keynote and you haven't given more than 100+
talks/lectures/presentations before, you should do one thing only: Stop.
Decline the invite.

~~~
michaelfeathers
That aligns with the general rule that if you are inclined to give advice on
the internet and you have nothing backing it up, you should probably stop and
refrain from posting.

------
chadfowler
Any keynote speakers, conference organizers, or frequent conference attendees
have other tips?

